# Trouble with Intellimouse Explorer

## Youda

Hi! Have read your guide and followed the instructions but without any succes!

Having a Intellimouse explorer.

Compilled in the right modules and all that you wrote about in the howto.

When the computer boots the mouse is on and the red light is on. But about 20 seconds after the light turned red it just goes off again.

The mouse is just "dead"

USB is enabled in bios and USB mouse also

all modules loads perfectly and clear!

if i connects the mouse to the sb while the computer is one nothing happens exept that the red light is on about 20 seconds....

Have been searching the forum and all that but without any succes so i wonder if anyone have any clue what to do?!

<b>My system:</b>

Dual pIII 800

Tyan tiger 133 motherboard s1834

soundblaster 128

Microsoft natural pro keyboard

Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer

Gentoo 1.4 gcc 3.2

USB 1.0 ??

ANYONE who could help me?! please

----------

## xannik

I had the same problems as you until I enable USB 2.0 support in the kernel in the same section as all of the other usb options listed above.  You then need to add the driver to modules.autoload ( i believe the driver is ehci-hcd, but don't trust me on that).  I do remember the driver was located in /lib/modules/(your version)/kernel/drivers/usb/hcd/.   To test if this fixes your problem, immediately after you compile the kernel you should be able to insmod the driver and the red light on your mouse should come on.  After you have added the driver to modules.autoload then just reboot the machine and you should be fine and dandy.  hope this helps.

Xan

----------

## Youda

Thanks!! but it didn't solved my problem.... when i insmod uhci/usb-uhci/uchi-*** the mouse goes "red" for a while and then just dies again! Anyone who got a clue?!

thanks !

----------

## GurliGebis

Try making them static instead of modules.

----------

## Youda

Have tried that to but without any result!!

----------

## anidel

I also suggest to add this to the ServerLayout section:

InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

InputDevice "Keyboard1" "SendCoreEvents"

so that is looks like:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Anidel Configuration"

        Screen         "Screen1"

	Screen         "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	Option		"Clone" "off"

	Option		"Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

In this way you can have both the PS/2 and USB mouse working together.

A little question about the USB mouse. If I disconnect it while using it

under X and then I reconnect it, it stops working. Also if I connect it

AFTER launching X it doesn't work until you restart X.

I think that's because /dev/input/mouse0 disappear (I guess) after you

disconnect the USB mouse.

Some workaround...around?  :Smile: 

Anidel.

----------

## Youda

Thanks but i cant even get my mouse to be ON!!

it lights up and then just dies!!

----------

## sirex

did you try a different usb mouse?

----------

## Youda

nope

----------

## sirex

then.......go ahead and try a different mouse.

----------

## rac

This discussion originated in USB Mouse and Keyboard How-To.

----------

## joshyc

Call Microsoft's RMA department and they'll send you a replacement mouse. I had the same problem with my microsoft wheel mouse. 

800.360.7561

They ship it out for free and they didn't even ask me to send my old one back.

Hope this helps

----------

## elmie

actually I figured out now..

I have a intellimouse myself..

this is what I did, but not sure if this work with your mobo..

I enable USB support, obviously..

make everything modules..

after reboot, I modprobed usbmouse and hid and uhci (that could be different from my mobo to yours.. some uses others, modprobe it and found out untill you get the right one)

after that what ever the modules worked for you, add them into the modules.autoload file and since usbmouse is working, there should be a use mouse device in /dev/, assign it in the XF86config-4 file and it should work.. I haven't figure out how to get the all 5 buttons to work yet.. just the plain 3 buttons and scroll.. but if you know.. let me know..

----------

## zhenlin

I have this problem too. What I do:

Before modprobe usbmouse [Loading module usbmouse...], unplug mouse. Plug in mouse after X starts. Or, reboot 7 times until hub works correctly.

----------

## edge3281

I have my USB Microsoft Intellimouse working great!  However I don't think Xwindows recongnizes it fully.  The mouse itself works fine but if I am just using the mouse and I don't touch the keyboard then my screen blanks on my laptop like I have been inactive.  Does anyone know why this might be happening?

Thanks

----------

